# My 2012 Plan



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

This is my plan and I really have not consulted anyone for advise but I feel it is good for me .Jan 2012 I will put $5000 in RSP TD Real Return Bond ,Considering interest rates will not go anywhere in 2012 this should be a fairly safe bet.I think it is TDB646 but don't quote me on this.I estimated I need to put an Additional $670 a month in my RSP to Max my RSP to $13040 for 2012 .
My excess money will go to mortgage prepayment (3.49%) and I am playing the WSOP this year .2012 will be a simple and easy year for me ,no gambling except at the tables


----------



## Saniokca (Sep 5, 2009)

Great plan. I plan on playing WSOP at some point in my life. Isn't it 10k to enter?


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Main event $10,000 there are lots of other games , I will try to play as many games as possible and budget $49,000 or so .It is impossible to play everything as many games overlap.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Sounds like a reasonable plan to me.

That fund is a bit expensive tho - 1.5% MER?

Given that you own individual stocks and therefore have a brokerage account of some kind, I would suggest the ETF - XRB which is offered by iShares and has a 0.35% MER.

http://ca.ishares.com/product_info/fund/overview/XRB.htm


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Marina
Going with what you are good at is the best approach. In these markets, easy gains are long gone. They are only for the brave, the capable and the foolish!


----------

